# ADAC No more UK Members



## Kontiki (Dec 12, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I read that ADAC will no longer allow anybody from the UK to become members, existing members can continue though. It seems that the AA have issues with people from the UK using ADAC.[/FONT]


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 12, 2013)

yes the issue the AA is loosing money


----------



## iveco4x4 (Dec 12, 2013)

So is this no more UK members or UK members will not be covered in the UK

Any references ?

Rich


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 12, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> yes the issue the AA is loosing money



Well they need to provide the service ADAC do, and for the same money. Personally I wouldn't buy AA.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 12, 2013)

Is that only via the phone no new members as i've just filled in the form its let me go right up as far as payment obviously I didn't want to buy as I have got cover from them already


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 12, 2013)

I read it on a few other forums, a quick search of google Info on ADAC | practicalcaravan.com


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 13, 2013)

Lots of comment on UK Campsites - LINKY


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 13, 2013)

baloothebear said:


> Lots of comment on UK Campsites - LINKY



This post on another site I like best:
John
ADAC member


_Here here,every thread concerning ADAC is littered with ill informed people dying to find a problem with the service they offer. I've yet to see any reasonable evidence that they provide anything but an excellent service at an excellent price. We get ripped off in this country for breakdown cover as well as many other things. Why people can't admit is beyond me.
If it's not for you then fine,but don't criticize something you have no/little knowledge of._


----------



## witzend (Dec 13, 2013)

Kontiki said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I read that ADAC will no longer allow anybody from the UK to become members, existing members can continue though. It seems that the AA have issues with people from the UK using ADAC.[/FONT]



How can the AA influence ADAC


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 13, 2013)

If you are a member of ADAC & break down in the UK then they AA are the ones who provide the service, presumably they have a similar arrangement in Germany where ADAC provide the service for the AA. ADAC is much cheaper than the equivelant AA cover so maybe they see themselves losing money. 
Be interesting to see if this can be classed as unfair trading with UK residents being denied the use of a service the rest of Europe can use.
Personally I think its out of order them not allowing you to join, I am still a member of ADAC until Feb. I cancelled my membership as the insurance I got with Safeguard had it included with no option not to have it.


----------



## n brown (Dec 13, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> This post on another site I like best:
> John
> ADAC member
> 
> ...


  even the cheapest insurance in Portugal included green card and breakdown. also it's the car that's insured so anyone with a licence can drive it,without needing their own insurance


----------



## ournev (Dec 13, 2013)

*Gem*

I have been a member of GEM for many years and have used their pay yourself and claim afterwards breakdown service for years with nothing but praise for them. The claim money is always paid well before the card payment is due (usually about 3 days). They come out top of the lists just about every time. I don't understand why more people are not members. Oh yes and it is the member who is covered not the vehicle so only one policy for any number of vehicles. Caravans and motorhomes are also covered for the same fee. Worth a look for anybody.
If you do decide to give them a try they also give a bonus to anyone recommending a friend (or enemy for that matter).


----------



## Rockerboots (Dec 13, 2013)

Can`t see how the AA are loosing money, ADAC would be paying  a cut for their services.  If it`s a case that the AA think they are loosing money thro` a lack of membership then they should match the costs and service of ADAC.

I had AA membership in the past and for the money they were crap & the claim to repair a high percentage of cars on the roadside leaves doubt in my mind as half the time i ended up on a transporter, Green flag were better.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 13, 2013)

I hate to say ------- 'but I told you so! And none of you believed me! :wave:


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the AA makes their money from the subscriptions, when they are doing what we pay for providing breakdown assistance they are losing money. At best providing service for ADAC members doesn't cost them but they don't make anything. Like any insurance its the majority who don't claim that earns them their money.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 13, 2013)

ournev said:


> I have been a member of GEM for many years and have used their pay yourself and claim afterwards breakdown service for years with nothing but praise for them. The claim money is always paid well before the card payment is due (usually about 3 days). They come out top of the lists just about every time. I don't understand why more people are not members. Oh yes and it is the member who is covered not the vehicle so only one policy for any number of vehicles. Caravans and motorhomes are also covered for the same fee. Worth a look for anybody.
> If you do decide to give them a try they also give a bonus to anyone recommending a friend (or enemy for that matter).



Is there a vehicle age limit ? with a lot of companys its 10 years is it Europe and UK


----------



## runnach (Dec 13, 2013)

The AA are now directly operating in France ( a couple of their patrols were stationed in Frejus).

The reason it seems is the AA were fed up of exhorbitant recovery costs and repairs they took matters into their own hands.

One issue they were having was on the autoroutes, apparently recovery etc is franchised, last I heard the AA were going to the French courts arguing restrictive practise/ willingful lack of competition etc 

channa


----------



## Cliffy (Dec 14, 2013)

*ADAC Infoi*

I thought the link below on ADAC service may be of interest and demonstrate why I am a member of ADAC and not the AA.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blxhe6wvvan1btj/QfLmJY19hi

I hope it works I have never used this linking method before.


----------



## fairytooth (Dec 14, 2013)

I thought this would happen one day.  It is/was just too good to last.  

Typically uncompetitive AA totally outclassed by the service offered by big sister ADAC.

But I'm not sure it is legal for ADAC to refuse future UK based customers.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 14, 2013)

Kontiki said:


> If you are a member of ADAC & break down in the UK then they AA are the ones who provide the service, presumably they have a similar arrangement in Germany where ADAC provide the service for the AA. ADAC is much cheaper than the equivelant AA cover so maybe they see themselves losing money.
> Be interesting to see if this can be classed as unfair trading with UK residents being denied the use of a service the rest of Europe can use.
> Personally I think its out of order them not allowing you to join, I am still a member of ADAC until Feb. I cancelled my membership as the insurance I got with Safeguard had it included with no option not to have it.



I think a lot of insurance companies are now doing this 
One premium for both. 
Makes life easier when your 36 feet long and 7.5 ton give or take a few cherries :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just to qualify. My ref to cherries is in no way associated with red diesel :lol-053::hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> Is there a vehicle age limit ? with a lot of companys its 10 years is it Europe and UK



I had cover on a twenty year old RMB on a Mercedes chassis  back in 2008. Not heard of any changes


----------



## ournev (Dec 16, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> Is there a vehicle age limit ? with a lot of companys its 10 years is it Europe and UK



Here is a link to the web page that has all the details but I can say here that it is the individual that is covered driving any vehicle of any age in the UK. Europe costs extra but I don't know how much.

Breakdown Cover - Car, Bike & Caravan Recovery Services | GEM


----------



## sss (Dec 16, 2013)

Just beware of GEM's small print



> We will assist motorhomes & motor caravans which do not exceed:
> 
> 7 metres (23 feet) in length
> 2.25m in width
> 3500kgs GVW


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## Cliffy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have done that. one is a PDF file and one is a Word doc. 

The link is to the folder in my area on the Dropbox site.  I can not see how I can share it with the forum. Dropbox seems to only accept Email addresses.

The Link works for me but that may be because I have access rights.

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## defitzi (Dec 18, 2013)

*adac*



baloothebear said:


> Lots of comment on UK Campsites - LINKY



high old friend   as always  minute aa or anyone uk gets into problem, try to close down rivals...well, that's it for me my great grandfather was one of the AA;s  founders in Ireland back turn century circa 1900s)  my father, extended family, me many many years between us. I now out AAS finite after reading this. I'll keep my RAC tho' we've always had it  after partition, in Northern Ireland.  so there AA go lose some more money or get act together and stop being a greedy money grubbing, commercial and offer a decent member orientated service.


----------



## nicholsong (Dec 18, 2013)

Of course it should be born in mind that ADAC is a members Club and presumably non-profit making.

AA isnow a commercial venture owned by Acromas Holdings(Which is a vehicle for private capital investments) and they also own SAGA Holidays and Insurance and Titan Travel.

The motivations of the two organisations are entirely different and it would not be surprising if the charging structures and service levels did not reflect this. It certainly changed the ethos at Titan Travel when I worked there before and after acquisitiion by Acromas.

Geoff


----------



## Oldhymer (Jul 3, 2014)

*Adac*

I have just joined ADAC so they are now taking on UK members.


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 3, 2014)

*Adac recovery*

Hi Campers,

I renewed my ADAC cover to day no problems but it has gone up but still cheaper than UK.If you don't want the Magazine you can opt for the online Email Version that they send to you and you just translate it. The ADAC website is very easy to use so give it a go.:wave::wave:

Snowbirds.


----------



## Dream Catcher (Jul 3, 2014)

I joined ADAC today, paid over the phone and they emailed temporary membership cards. ADACplus 109 euros.


----------



## groyne (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone joined ADAC recently? I was a member, but they didn't take my annual payment last year because  my bank renewed my Debit card (I thought the letters from Germany where just confirming my payment  ).

 I tried ringing 004994152344 but it just goes to Answerphone, I've emailed amanda.moser-wickles but no reply. I  rang 00492214727474 who just gave me the run around then told me to ring 0049221472747 and they couldn't help either. They did say I could join but they couldn't do it.

So if anyone has an ADAC number that I can phone and speak to an English speaker who can assist me, please post, thanks.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 27, 2014)

groyne said:


> Anyone joined ADAC recently? I was a member, but they didn't take my annual payment last year because  my bank renewed my Debit card (I thought the letters from Germany where just confirming my payment  ).
> 
> I tried ringing 004994152344 but it just goes to Answerphone, I've emailed amanda.moser-wickles but no reply. I  rang 00492214727474 who just gave me the run around then told me to ring 0049221472747 and they couldn't help either. They did say I could join but they couldn't do it.
> 
> So if anyone has an ADAC number that I can phone and speak to an English speaker who can assist me, please post, thanks.



Help desk on my card is 004989767676
John


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 27, 2014)

This is the number I use each year for renewals:

0049 89 51950

You can ask for someone who speaks English:

"ein Englisch-Sprecher, bitte" 

They won't debit a card automatically - you have to phone them when you get the reminder - and I don't know if a debit card will work. It's safest to use a credit card, and it needs to be a card which allows foreign payments. I have tried with a card which didn't, and it was rejected, but ADAC didn't tell me ...


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 27, 2014)

If you don't notify your bank that you are travelling abroad it is likely to be blocked. I know......
John


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 27, 2014)

I used my Halifax Clarity card because it offers the cheapest way to purchase items/services in foreign currencies.

However, Halifax do require you tell them if you're going abroad and for how long. This I didn't do for this transaction, because I was in the UK at the time, and it was rejected.

Barclaycard do not require advising if you travel - I have asked them in the past.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, anything with no fee will have a worse exchange rate. 

You don't get anything for nothing!

I quite like the pre-paid cards for travel. 

Top up online, and the rate is good with no fees. 

They make their money from the retailer, and usually charge fees if you want to take money you haven't spent. Never a problem lol.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 27, 2014)

st3v3 said:


> Yes, anything with no fee will have a worse exchange rate.
> 
> You don't get anything for nothing!



Not true for the Clarity card.

The commercial/interbank rate on the day is used, so it's a fantastic card to use. It's the Moneysavingexpert card of choice.

There is no charge for cash withdrawals either, and the same rate is used. The only penalty is that interest is charged on cash withdrawals till the card statement payment date. It's about the cheapest way to get cash abroad.

I have a direct debit set up to pay the whole balance when due automatically so I don't have to worry about it.

Highly recommended


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 27, 2014)

making money on cards,never mis a trick you.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 27, 2014)

POI Admin said:


> Not true for the Clarity card.
> 
> The commercial/interbank rate on the day is used, so it's a fantastic card to use. It's the Moneysavingexpert card of choice.
> 
> ...



Very cool, but it's that cash withdrawal (and the retailer) that they're making their money on. The prepaid cards don't do this. 

Still a very useful card and significantly better than the norm


----------



## groyne (Aug 27, 2014)

All very interesting, we use the Clarity card.

But has anyone joined ADAC recently?


----------

